# Cannot export virtualbox shared folders via nfs

## milamontagne

Hi. I understand that, originally, it wasn't possible (this is a few years ago when i first started useing Virtualbox)

However, I've goggled recently, and can only find a bug listing, again, about a year ago, and cannot verify wether or not it was solved.

I'm useing gentoo as a guest inside virtualbox on an XP host. The kernel compiled per the wiki's guide, and the virtualbox 

guest additions are installed (the OSE version) 

I've posted in the virtualbox forums as well.

make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-cups"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

make.profile:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 53 Apr 17 07:35 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/10.0/server/

Any ideas on a solution?

EDIT: I've recently done a emerge --deep --newuse --ask world to try and solve this

----------

## Hu

Those options look sane.  What evidence do you have that the directories are not exported?  What do you mean by "VirtualBox shared folders"?  Are these folders on the XP host that are exposed to the VirtualBox guest via hypervisor communications?  If so, are you then trying to re-export those directories from the guest to the world over NFS?

----------

## milamontagne

Sorry. I should have posted more info. I can't mount the shares on another VM or a real machine...they dont exist

the specific error i get is:

OLDTIMES ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs reload

 * Reloading /etc/exports ...

exportfs: /mnt/virtual does not support NFS export                        [ ok ]

OLDTIMES ~ #

/etc/exports:

#/mnt/bbs 192.168.0.15(async,rw,no_subtree_check,all_squash)

#/mnt/virtual 192.168.0.15(async,rw,no_subtree_check,all_squash,fsid=0)

/mnt/test *(rw,insecure,no_subtree_check)

/mnt/virtual *(rw,insecure,no_subtree_check)

/mnt/test works just fine

etc/fstab:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda1               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

sharebbs                /mnt/bbs        vboxsf          auto

vshare                  /mnt/virtual    vboxsf          auto

build                 /mnt/vmbuild    vboxsf            auto

vshare and sharebbs are the names of the shared folders setup in Virtualbox.

Thanks for answering. I guess they took out the referance in the documentation that it cant be done

and ignored the prolbem. Its not Gentoo, its VirtualBox

The actual message in the VirtualBox forums is  http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42973

.Last edited by milamontagne on Sun Jul 10, 2011 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

A filesystem must provide special support to be exportable via NFS.  As the message from /etc/init.d/nfs reload states, /mnt/virtual does not provide that support.  This is a limitation of the VirtualBox guest additions.  Use a normal filesystem and it should work fine.

----------

